# My 2 works



## contra7

Hi! This is my 2 first and only works that I wrote. First one is string quartet with flute in 1 movement and second is string quartet with clarinet in 1 movement too. 
I will be glad if you coment and criticize my work.


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fflute-quartet


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsq-and-clarinet

p.s. sorry for my bad english


----------



## contra7

contra7 said:


> Hi! This is my 2 first and only works that I wrote. First one is string quartet with flute in 1 movement and second is string quartet with clarinet in 1 movement too.
> I will be glad if you coment and criticize my work.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fflute-quartet
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsq-and-clarinet
> 
> p.s. sorry for my bad english



!!!NEW LINKS!!


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fquintet-clarinet-strings


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fflute-quintet


----------



## contra7

please, comment my compositions. I need other people opinions!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## contra7

Little prelude for solo violin


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Flittle-prelude-for-violin

give me a little feedback, please! thanks for listening!


----------



## Nix

It's difficult to comment without any information. How old are you, what's your musical background, what are your influences, who do you listen to etc...


----------



## contra7

I'm 17. I startet to listen classical music about only 5 months ago. I play tamburitza for about 4 years and of cource in that 4 years most of music I have listened was tamburitza music. In that period I learned much music theory. I play in one tamburitza orchestra which is created of best tamburitza players in region. I really like Bach complete works, specially orchestral pieces, and I listen to him most.

There is a little bit about me. Now is your turn for feedback


----------



## Nix

Ok- I just had time to listen to the Clarinet Quintet. I have two main suggestions- one is to make your work more compact. Right now it's kind of in what I call 'parade form' one unrelated idea to the next- although you do return to the opening theme every now and again, or a certain rhythm. If you want to your pieces to have a sense of forward progression, create motifs out of your melodies, and develop them. This doesn't mean you have to get rid of entire sections, it just means you should keep ideas from previous sections active in the next. And this leads me to my next suggestion- give your string players more to do! (like keeping motifs active). The moments when the string are in counterpoint or exchanging lines with the clarinet are your strongest. And as someone who listens to Bach, I'm sure you can appreciate good counterpoint. A lot of times you have the strings just playing straight accompaniment. Unless there's a solid reasoning, vary it up a bit. 

Don't be discouraged though, these are two problems that every beginner composer has to work at (I'm doing it myself). There's a lot of good stuff in the piece, interesting harmonies, catchy melodies and a sense of humor. It would be great to hear the work performed by actual players, but until then, work with what you have. I think the best thing about the composition is that occasionally a unique voice shines through, which is really what every composer needs. As long as you have something to say, there's lots of potential. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## contra7

Nix said:


> Ok- I just had time to listen to the Clarinet Quintet. I have two main suggestions- one is to make your work more compact. Right now it's kind of in what I call 'parade form' one unrelated idea to the next- although you do return to the opening theme every now and again, or a certain rhythm. If you want to your pieces to have a sense of forward progression, create motifs out of your melodies, and develop them. This doesn't mean you have to get rid of entire sections, it just means you should keep ideas from previous sections active in the next. And this leads me to my next suggestion- give your string players more to do! (like keeping motifs active). The moments when the string are in counterpoint or exchanging lines with the clarinet are your strongest. And as someone who listens to Bach, I'm sure you can appreciate good counterpoint. A lot of times you have the strings just playing straight accompaniment. Unless there's a solid reasoning, vary it up a bit.
> 
> Don't be discouraged though, these are two problems that every beginner composer has to work at (I'm doing it myself). There's a lot of good stuff in the piece, interesting harmonies, catchy melodies and a sense of humor. It would be great to hear the work performed by actual players, but until then, work with what you have. I think the best thing about the composition is that occasionally a unique voice shines through, which is really what every composer needs. As long as you have something to say, there's lots of potential.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you Nix very much for this review!!
That is just what I wanted to hear! I'll keep in mind what you said about counterpoint and keeping ideas from previous sections active in the next! I'll tell you when I compose some new and better piece! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## contra7

!!New track!!

Chrismas march

__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fchrismas-march

Please listen it and a little feedback would be nice!


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

I partly agree with NIX: your clarinet quintet lacks some thematical and rythmical coherence.
On the other hand, listening to the style, I feel it is written in the sphere of gypsy music, which supports a more rhapsodic approach of melodic material with a less unifying structure.

Be carefull using the rythm 2 semiquaver + 1 quaver
This rythmical motive has a tendency of holding back the rythmical flow, giving your melody an impression of slowing down. Only use this if you deliberately want this effect e.g. at the end of a phrase.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Chrismas March :

This piece is very diatonical. Therefore the chromatic embellishments have a rather 'alienating' effect. I think they have no aesthetical surplus, nor do they add the right kind expression to the style your march is conceived in. Those same chromatical lines appear in your clarinet quintet, but there, I consider them a little more in the style of the piece.

The harmonic movement V-IV-V in itself is not flawed, but I feel it should be more sparsely used in the style your march was written. Save that for a more bluesy style 

Sorry if I only seem to point out mere 'negative' aspects of your music.
Never take anything personal or never let anything refrain you from writing over and over again.
But I think this helps you more than a laudatio for the good stuff, which is certainly present in your pieces.


----------



## contra7

One short piano miniature:

Sorrow in g minor

__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsorrow-in-g-minor

Thanks for listening! please feedback!


----------



## contra7

__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Ftwelve

One piano contemporary classical piece


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

The last work of yours, is with a bit dissonance also very piano, I hardly hear what you have, hardly apreciate. The Dynamic that makes me with joy is mf and f. Yes i see someone is fan of dissonance 
Sorrow is nice.


----------



## contra7

Thank you all for listening and feedback!! 
Here is one more new piece

Sonata for violin and piano (1. movement)


__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsonata-for-violin-and-piano-1m


----------



## contra7

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> The last work of yours, is with a bit dissonance also very piano, I hardly hear what you have, hardly apreciate. The Dynamic that makes me with joy is mf and f. Yes i see someone is fan of dissonance
> Sorrow is nice.


Thanks for comment!
About dynamic... Sibelius is very quiet and I have just today find out that there is master volume button, so now my recordings will be much louder


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

contra7 said:


> Thank you all for listening and feedback!!
> Here is one more new piece
> 
> Sonata for violin and piano (1. movement)
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsonata-for-violin-and-piano-1m


Beautiful. The piano sonata with violin makes me tear with joy. Just Beautiful


----------



## contra7

a little something from me...

Minuet

__
https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fminuet

Thanks for listening!


----------



## MusicSoundsNice

contra7 said:


> Thank you all for listening and feedback!!
> Here is one more new piece
> 
> Sonata for violin and piano (1. movement)
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/contracontra%2Fsonata-for-violin-and-piano-1m


I'm not a great expert on compositions or music, so for what it's worth, I love it, and it's fantastic !


----------



## contra7

My new piece. Please feedback!!

String quartet 2. movement "Thunderstorm over the river"

I hope you like it!


----------



## contra7

Something fresh, something new...

Nocturne in A flat major


----------



## Kopachris

Wonderful as usual, contra!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Contra, I love your nocturne the way you made it. Good job. I see some good talent in there. But could you use some dynamics, I see the music as mechanical Piano being played without love. You can do better than that 

Edit: I also see you made it Chopin like.


----------



## contra7

Thank you all for your kind comments!
Here is something new, after much time.

Marina's theme


----------



## Pizzicato

I love your compositions Contra. I was just wondering what happened to your earlier pieces though (e.g Christmas March, Clarinet Quintet.) I would love to hear them.


----------



## contra7

@Pizzicato: I removed earlier pieces because these was just practice pieces. Thank you for your kind comment!!

Something new again. Thanks for listetning!

Prelude for The Nutcracker


----------



## contra7

Here are my 2 new pieces. Thank you for listening!! I hope you'll enjoy and a feedback would be nice! 

Prelude for String Quartet

Scherzo for Piano


----------



## contra7

Again something new! Composition in style of Eric Satie for piano and tape with sounds of rain. Thanks for listening!

In a 'Satietic' Mood


----------

